# team work destruction



## keenayfall (May 13, 2008)

My 1 yrd GSD pulls the collar off my GS-Mix (who somehow inherited an extremely wide neck) and then they happily chew it up. After going through 3 in a week I gave up. 

We use a training collar for walking her, but I don't want to leave that or a choker chain on her because they are outdoor dogs and that doesn't seem very safe. 

I tried spraying a collar with that lime chewing deterrent. It didn't deter them. 

Any ideas?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Bring your dogs indoors and crate them. Much safer.

dd


----------



## keenayfall (May 13, 2008)

They love being outdoors. After 20 minutes inside they want to go back out. However I will probably have to have him inside when we move. I hate to do it.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

They may love being outdoors, but there are safety and health issues. Not sure what your climate is like, but cold and damp can significantly contribute to arthritis and other problems and take years off a dog's life. You might want to check this site also where people discuss their dogs benig harmed or stolen because they were outside unsupervised when their owners were away.

Dogs love a routine - you just need to establish a routine they will get used to. You will probably need to make an extra effort to walk them or to interact with them outside, but that will help to build your bond,

dd


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree, the best place for them is inside...it may take some getting use too, but they are safer inside.


----------



## keenayfall (May 13, 2008)

Well, thanks but what my question was how to keep them from chewing up a collar?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Are they microchipped? If so, then I would only have a collar on them when they are on a leash. They could get caught up in each others collar when they are out playing unsupervised. There was a couple of horror stories about this last summer, and the dog being dragged to death by another one because they panicked. I tried to search it and couldn't find the thread, but after reading those stories, my dogs never wear collars _unsupervised._


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Did you try bitterapple spray on the collars? I had a rescue for a while who would take off Mishas' collar and they would have a blast chewing it up....(the bitterapple stuff did NOT work for him, though, but it worked for Tasha and some bushes she chewed on). I ended up taking their collars off when they were outside goofing and playing.

Maybe one made out of Biothane (pliable plastic-coated nylon) - they use these for hunting dogs, and they are *almost* indestructable...


----------



## keenayfall (May 13, 2008)

thanks for the idea marylou. I tried the lime and that didn't work - but maybe bitterapple would.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

If you are going to be moving and the dog(s) will have to be inside then there is no time like the present to start getting them use to it. Moving to a new place can be stressful to humans and dogs, so you don't want an unhappy dog barking all the time because it is use to spending most of their time outside.


----------

